# Anyone know anything about Virginia Spring Open 2016?



## meebles127 (Feb 18, 2016)

Title.


----------



## henrysavich (Feb 18, 2016)

nope not really, if it's going to happen it the planned date was april 2nd, but I havent heard anything about it for a while

however if you're waiting for a competition near you, April 23rd there should be a comp at ODU


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes, I will be delegating this competition.

It will be happening April 2nd like Henry says.


----------



## YourFriendTheModder (Apr 20, 2016)

I'll be there. I'm taking a few orders for custom cuboids. Let me know if you or anyone else you know will be interested!


----------

